# Guter HTML-Editor



## Orothred (27. September 2004)

Für alle, die einen guten und kostenlosen HTML-Editor suchen:

Phase 5.3 (bissle googeln *gg*)

der editor setzt automatisch die schlusstags, wenn ein Anfangstag geschrieben wurde und seiten können durch ein ziehen in den quelltext ganz einfach als link dargestellt werden!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (27. September 2004)

Guckst Du hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials143341.html


----------



## itseit (7. Oktober 2004)

Ein Guter ist auch SuperHTML 6.0.


----------



## möp (8. Oktober 2004)

Als Open Source WYSIWYG-Editor is NVU ganz gut.


----------

